# What kind of light bars??



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ok I am looking to add light bars to my plow and salt trucks. I curently have small round "can" strobes on the top, and I want somthing brighter and more powerful. 

What do you guys use or like?

Bossman


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Ecco makes a real nice low profile dual 55 watt halogen rotator for $130 bucks each. And I really like the Low Pro Whelen Liberty LED, I have on my truck but your gonna spend about $750.00. They also make the same model in strobe instead of LED for $450.00

Ken

Here are some pics, the first is my pickup with the whelen and the second is the dump with the ecco.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

WHELEN!!! that's all i'm gonna say!


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

Like MCW said, Whelen is s great brand and I have been a big fan of theirs for years. I also am a big fan of Tomar. They have a 10 year warranty that can't be beat, and their products are second to none. Their stobe bars appear less "refined" than Whelen, but they are brighter than Whelen with their NEOBE flash pattern. If you are looking for LED, I'd also go with Tomar's newest lightbar - the "Blade" lightbar. Both Whelen and Tomar are high quality products. Remember, whatever you decide to do - you get what you pay for.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Definatly Whelen. If you dont wanna spend big bucks on a full size bar, the mini edge is perfect. You can pick up an led one for about 750 and a regular strobe one for about 500


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Look at lshlights.net They have some lights on there for a pretty good deal. I would check it out.

Ryan


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

I just got a whelen guardian mini strobe bar and its great. 2 55w rotator and its really bright.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## wkr518 (Sep 23, 2007)

Bossman 92;409488 said:


> Ok I am looking to add light bars to my plow and salt trucks. I curently have small round "can" strobes on the top, and I want somthing brighter and more powerful.
> 
> What do you guys use or like?
> 
> Bossman


Hi Bossman
Looking for something permanent or magnetic/suction mounted?

Whelen Guardian (strobe,available in 2 speeds) is good choice for temporary.
Also the Whelen Responder DX ( strobe,$202) or LP (LED,low profile $308).

Permanent? Whelen Responder LP ( LED,low profile) for about $295 each.Less power draw on vehicle battery system with the LED technology these days.
As mentioned above the Mini Liberty ( LED on 4 corners)can be had for $750-825 depending if you need takedown lights in the front of it or not.

You should be able to find all the above lightbars online at various stores or at a local authorized dealership.
Everything on my 98 Ranger is Whelen,50 inch strobe lightbar,4 Amber LED in grills,4 strobes rear and 2 front corners and the 6 button switch to control it all.
No failures or issues yet since 1998.I am looking to upgrade to LED lightbar in near future,likely the new Justice series that is super bright and cheaper than Liberty series.
Good luck in your searches!
Whelen online dealers I have dealt with and recommend are:
oviedo safety lights.com
siren net .com
swps .com

I have been so impressed with thier products and found the support to be great that I am becoming a dealer of thier amber products,since I know so many industry folks already.
Wayne


----------



## elshauno (Apr 14, 2007)

Evne though its mainly a police fire ems website you can fin good lights for cheap at www.galls.com


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*lightbar*

i love my soundoff signal etl 5000 verybright

look
http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=StrobevsLEDfrontday.flv


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

first, it would help us to know what kind of truck you have? a pick up or dumptruck/flatbead? If its a pickup a nice mini bar for on top and mayby a set of hideaways would be plenty. Or a dump truck, a mini bar or beacon on the cab guard with a set of LEDs on the rear posts. Keep everything nice and uniform, a bazillion lights on your truck is just goofy. and believe me im a light fanatic. A good simple lighting set up can be very effective if you choose the right things in my opinion. Federal signal and whelen are what I use.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Whelen and Tomar is about the best out there. The big question is are you looking at small and can put out a punch or kinda flashy and not to bright. I've worked this summer for an electric company and bought a newer style LED and also a Whelen Cadet. The LED washed out in the sunlight and when other vehicles came close to my car, The Cadet is small little light with a 55 watt haligan bulb with double speed rotator. By far that little cadet is probably one of the best little lights I've had. Code 3 has a decent mini-bar for about the same as the mini-bar that Whelen has. About $130 with high speed rotators. Tomar Strobes are pretty bright at staying at the same output compared to alot of other bars, More pricey but one thing that they have on their strobes is different outputs (Hi-Lo) for foggy and/or daylight/night lighting. You can actually set them up for when your vehicle is in park the bar will go into LO-Mode so you don't blind people.

Sorry about this being so long, I used to have contacts with alot of lightbar companys and helped with installs on a few.


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought a Federal Signal Jetsonic lightbar off Ebay because the little mini light wasn't enough too keep the idjets out of the way when I was plowing last season. Big lightbar that looks like a cop gets their attention. Here in Nebraska the only color I can't run is red. So I've got purple on the drivers side and blue on the passengers side. Works great, everyone gets out of your way, LOL. Best was in route to to a job site. Seen kids in car in front of me passing a pot pipe back and forth. I turned on the rotators and watched the pot pipe fly out one window and a bag of weed go flying out the other side of the car. LOL, it was priceless. They looked mad as hell when I passed them and they seen I was a plow truck and not law enforcement, LOL. Classic !!!!!!!!


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

I agree we need to know a little more of what you are looking for. 

Do you want a full size lightbar or a mini?
What kind of money are you looking to spend?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

I just ordered a Sho-me Able 2 Luminator bar...I'lll post some pic's when i get it in tommorow..


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

02DURAMAX;434484 said:


> I just ordered a Sho-me Able 2 Luminator bar...I'lll post some pic's when i get it in tommorow..


This bar has very good light output. You will not be disappointed with it.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Eclipse;434489 said:


> This bar has very good light output. You will not be disappointed with it.


Thanks...Do you have one??


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

02DURAMAX;434953 said:


> Thanks...Do you have one??


No, a friend of mine owns it now


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

I posted some pic's and two videos in the strobe light video thread..Of my new Sho-me Able 2 Luminator Mini Light Bar..


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

02DURAMAX;435528 said:


> I posted some pic's and two videos in the strobe light video thread..Of my new Sho-me Able 2 Luminator Mini Light Bar..


What do you think of it?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Eclipse;435540 said:


> What do you think of it?


Its great love the light bar!!


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

larryhd;409904 said:


> i love my soundoff signal etl 5000 verybright
> 
> look
> http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=StrobevsLEDfrontday.flv


Those are GREAT bars. I really like them and the price is good for a full size bar. Add that to Sound-Off's fantastic warranty and customer service and you have a great set-up. How's it holding up for you so far?


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I got a Sho-Me LED bar mounted to the BackRack on my 2500 pickup. Lights are super bright at night and I left the pattern wire disconnected so that it cycles through all seven flash patterns. Can't wait to try it out this season.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Blue ram, what does that look like in the day? Do you think it is worth it? I need to get one soon and I want to spend under $300.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

BlueRam2500;437945 said:


> I got a Sho-Me LED bar mounted to the BackRack on my 2500 pickup. Lights are super bright at night and I left the pattern wire disconnected so that it cycles through all seven flash patterns. Can't wait to try it out this season.


Is that the mountint plate that back rack makes or did you make it??...I will be buying a back rack soon and i want to mount my Sho-Me luminator bar on it..


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I just ordered this one http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/R2LPP.html?id=to36tJxw Like Ecplise suggested. He is so smart.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

yamaguy;438817 said:


> I just ordered this one http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/R2LPP.html?id=to36tJxw Like Ecplise suggested. He is so smart.


That's a good deal at $278, Sirennt.com wants $310 I am thinking about getting one too.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

yamaguy;438817 said:


> I just ordered this one http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/R2LPP.html?id=to36tJxw Like Ecplise suggested. He is so smart.


LMAO

It is an extremely bright light and I am sure you will be very happy with it. That is a great price from VLS too.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

yamaguy;438817 said:


> I just ordered this one http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/R2LPP.html?id=to36tJxw Like Ecplise suggested. He is so smart.


I just ordered mine too Plus 2 Whelen 500 Series Linear Super-LED Lightheads to go on the new Back rack that I am building. Hope it doesn't take long to get here. I'll post pictures of them after I get them.


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

Try www.lightbars.net Just surf that site. You'll find some very good deals on used lightbars as well as other equipment.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Good thing I told everybody about this site.


----------

